# Witchy Woman's (New Smoker) Maiden Voyage! (with heavy q-view as usual)



## kathrynn (Mar 11, 2013)

Howdy!  My name is Kat and it has been waaaay too long since I have been able to smoke anything!  I repaired the smoker yesterday....replacing rack holders and the propane burner guts all by myself!  Lynn ...husband...was watching just in case I needed help.  I did it!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The Smoker's Name is Witchy Woman....and she didn't go BOOM after I tinkered with it!













DSCN4174.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013


















DSCN4173.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






Got her all seasoned up and the tube from Todd too!













DSCN4191.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






Nice TBS today.....1st time with the Tube....have pitmaster in it.













DSCN4178.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






8+ pound brisket













DSCN4179.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






SPOG for the rub













DSCN4180.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






dressed and ready for the Smoker













DSCN4181.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






This is new...and going to use it on the butts













DSCN4183.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






Tube...all fired up and WW warming up nicely













DSCN4184.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013


















DSCN4185.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






Monster butt #1













DSCN4186.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






Monster Butt #2....these are a smidge over 18 pounds of pork goodness













DSCN4187.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






All in for the Smokey Sauna!













DSCN4188.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






I am trying new things....Tube...and a dry chamber.













DSCN4190.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






It's raining....pouring...so WW is just inside the garage today....happily smoking away.

Will give up dates.....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 11, 2013)

WW

Doing her smoking spell 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looking good Kat


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 11, 2013)

You go girl! Looking good so far! I'm in!

Hopefully, if the weather holds and we don't have another snowstorm, my propane build should be just about finished next weekend!!! I can't wait.


----------



## bigridgeback (Mar 11, 2013)

Looking very good, smoke on.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 11, 2013)

You know I'm in on this one Kat!  I've only been buggin you about it for two weeks now...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## roller (Mar 11, 2013)

There you go...Your in the thick of things now and there will be no stopping you....Boy I have a feeling we are going to be seeing some Q-view NOW !!!


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 11, 2013)

Good job getting your smoker going! I know you have been waiting for a while.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 11, 2013)

Yall just dont know how much I have missed doing this! Sitting here getting that Smoke perfume on me! Love it!  Trying new things here.....dry chamber....its a bit hotter in there....and the tube from Todd. Trying to figure out the sides for dinner too.

Kat


----------



## dward51 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yum.... Now your garage will smell heavenly when you come home!!!

Nothing like tasty Q to help chase the rainy blues away.


----------



## seenred (Mar 11, 2013)

Lookin' good so far....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2013)

Looking Good! Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## bigridgeback (Mar 11, 2013)

Smoke On Kat


----------



## frosty (Mar 11, 2013)

WHOO EEEEE!  Looks excellent so far, and dinner time is coming way too slow.  I betcha the family will be lined up early tonight for dinner!


----------



## humdinger (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks good Kat. That new smoker looks nice and shiny. Glad you got her up and running with a full load of tasty meats! I know what you mean when you say "smoke perfume"! If I go a week or two w/o smoking something at my house, I'll pull the removable vent cap off my small smoker and smell the inside of it like some crazy addict! lol

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 11, 2013)

Up and Runnin'.....  Good news...  Happy days are here again.......


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 11, 2013)

Heaven in my garage for sho!  Update pics....













DSCN4199.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






These are at 131 degrees right now...getting a pretty color too.  I am not spritzing them this go round.













DSCN4194.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






This was at 4 hours in and checking the meats....1st temp prob.













DSCN4195.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






The probe slid in so easily....this one is going to be tender!













DSCN4197.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






I foiled it....and want to slice not fall apart or pull.













DSCN4198.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






This is another pork shot.


----------



## candycoated (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow, two butts and a brisket... You're definitely gonna need some help eating all that!

I'll be waiting at my mailbox for my invitation.


----------



## scootermagoo (Mar 11, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Looks good Kat. That new smoker looks nice and shiny. Glad you got her up and running with a full load of tasty meats! I know what you mean when you say "smoke perfume"! If I go a week or two w/o smoking something at my house, I'll pull the removable vent cap off my small smoker and smell the inside of it like some crazy addict! lol
> 
> Good luck and let us know how it goes.


OMG, I do the same thing with my Chargriller.  I'll swing the exhaust damper open and give it a good whiff.  My wife thinks I'm bat shit crazy!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 11, 2013)

Another update!  Everything is taking a cooler nap!  And...I have made 2 banana puddings, green beans and butter beans are almost ready.  Cornbread will come in a bit.













DSCN4205.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






Ready for a nice nap













DSCN4200.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






Banana-Less pudding for the Hubby













DSCN4201.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






Banana Pudding home made from scratch













DSCN4202.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






Yup....they are done...and WW is totally seasoned now.  Not shiny anymore.













DSCN4204.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






2nd butt is ready for the nap.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ohh baby you knooowww what I like!!!!!!!

Pork butts, briskets, and puddin...oh my!!







Gawsh I wish you didn't live so far away!

Bill


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 11, 2013)

I love to see a full smoker!
Everything looks Great!!!


----------



## bigridgeback (Mar 11, 2013)

*WOW!!! Those looks great!!*


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice to see you back in action...JJ


----------



## Dutch (Mar 11, 2013)

Shweeet! Care to explain the banana-less pudding? Everything looks good, only complaints I have is no invite and no Wicked Baked Beans!


----------



## aeroforce100 (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks good, Kat!  Did you have any issues with the tube smoker getting too hot?  I am runing the pellet smoker, and have had a hard time finding a suitable location in my SV24 that does'nt cause the pellets to self ignite.  May just have to get a tube smoker instead of doing the mailbox mod.


----------



## jarjarchef (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## dward51 (Mar 11, 2013)

BBQ, Banana Pudding, Green Beans & Cornbread......

Yep, a southern feast is in the making!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2013)

Holy Pork and Cow and puddin's! That's enough to feed an Army! Looks great!

One question, are you going to add a needle valve for low temp smoking?


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 11, 2013)

Yup...she's a beauty!


----------



## wes w (Mar 11, 2013)

Glad to see you finally got it going Kat.   Your smoke looks awesome!   You have a lucky hubby!!


----------



## humdinger (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks great Kat. You continuously outdo yourself. Please share the banana pudding recipe if you can.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you guys!  Aero----the tube did ignite today too.  I had it on a lower side rack.  I moved it up one...and it wasnt so bad.  BUT...I think it was because I was doing a dry chamber smoke this time...and I was trying the high and fast smoke.  Everything tastes great and is tender.  The Pitmasters Choice is great. Here are pics of our Southern Dinner!













DSCN4219.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






Got some killer bark....didn't foil...you guys are right! 













DSCN4206.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






Some green beans I canned this fall













DSCN4207.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






Speckled Butter beans from the freezer, did them this late Summer.













DSCN4209.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






Brisket...













DSCN4212.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






Sliced nicely













DSCN4213.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






the other half













DSCN4214.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






good old cornbread













DSCN4216.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






There's the bone













DSCN4218.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






Close up of the bark.

Thanks for smoking along with me today yall!  I gotta go and pull that other pork butt.  My fingers are still sore from the heat of the other one. 

Kat


----------



## jp61 (Mar 11, 2013)

Back in business and lookin' good!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 11, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Looks great Kat. You continuously outdo yourself. Please share the banana pudding recipe if you can.


Thank you dear!  I will do a post on it later.  Promise...will be in desserts.  Its an old school...made the pudding on the stove...not out of a box.  Easy too!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks great! Fill that water pan with sand, cover with foil and don't look back!


----------



## terrymn (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks sooooo delicious!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## michael ark (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks fantastic and happy you back to smoking! Oh and Naner Pudding doesn't get any better when it's homemade from scratch!

Now how about some details on the dry chamber hot and fast? Temp you smoked at, time for the brisket and butts to get done and your internal meat temps please?


----------



## go4abliss (Mar 12, 2013)

EVERYTHING LOOKS SO GOOD! A NICE SMOKER TOO


----------



## 05sprcrw (Mar 12, 2013)

That is killing me right now, I have not had banana pudding in a long while it has my mouth watering and smoked meats look great as well. Its even better after you did the repairs yourself seems to me like that first smoke after fixing something is always just a bit more magical.


----------



## themule69 (Mar 12, 2013)

i'm glad to see witchy woman up and smoking. i see many years of great Q.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## bimmer (Mar 12, 2013)

All Kudos Kat! Pure Heaven you gots right there, with all the right trimmin's! There's nothin' like that fresh smoke smell. I come in from checkin' the smoker and the wife goes nuts and says, Dayum! I wish someone would put that in a bottle as cologne! With St. Paddy's day comin' this weekend I'm on a mission to smoke a corned beef flat.


----------



## pokernut (Mar 12, 2013)

Great thread, well done Kathryn!


----------



## humdinger (Mar 12, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Thank you dear!  I will do a post on it later.  Promise...will be in desserts.  Its an old school...made the pudding on the stove...not out of a box.  Easy too!
> 
> Kat


No problem! And LMK when it's in the dessert section. I love Banana Cream pie and have never had it homemade from scratch. The rest of your photos look like you could feed an Army! If my work sends me to Redstone Arsenal again sometime, I'm looking you up for sure! ;-)


----------



## roller (Mar 12, 2013)

Dang a woman that cooks and smokes meat...what else could you ask for !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 12, 2013)

Awesome Kat...simply awesome!

Bill


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 12, 2013)

One something is missing

MOI


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey...any of you that are in the area....holler at me and I will feed you Southern Style!!!  LOL

I am going to try and get that recipe posted....at the Quilt Shop and have been busy today!  Woot Woot!

Kat


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 12, 2013)

Recipe posted!  

Kat


----------



## mrkrunk (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol, Witchy Woman and Elvira. Cool names for smokers. The Butt and Brisket look awsome.

One question, please. What is this tube you speak of? I know tube snakes, tube steaks, tubers, toobee or not toobee, but I don't know about this smoker tube thingy. A close up of the picture kinda looks like a large, industrial-style, inline filter of some kind, but argh, it's drivin' me nuts, matey.

Can you give more info, and the what fers, please?

Thanks.

Mr KrunK


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 12, 2013)

MrKrunK said:


> Lol, Witchy Woman and Elvira. Cool names for smokers. The Butt and Brisket look awsome.
> 
> One question, please. What is this tube you speak of? I know tube snakes, tube steaks, tubers, toobee or not toobee, but I don't know about this smoker tube thingy. A close up of the picture kinda looks like a large, industrial-style, inline filter of some kind, but argh, it's drivin' me nuts, matey.
> 
> ...


MrKrunk....howdy!  I have a Wicked Sense of humor....lol!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Love to name things!  And thanks....it tasted good too!

Yes...Todd Johnson is the owner of A-MAZE-N Products and is a sponsor of SMF.  The Tube Smoker is called the AMNPTS...or the Pellet Tube Smoker.  Here is a link to show what it looks like!  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/category/smoker-accessories

Todd gives the best service of just about anybody I have ever dealt with.  He can fit you up with some of his products that will fit your smoker.  I love it!

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Would you please pop over to Roll Call and let us properly Welcome you to SMF?  Glad you are here!

Kat


----------



## bad santa (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice looking Butts and Brisket KathrynN, outstanding! Happy that Wtchy Woman is back in action and y'all are doing yourselves proud! Thanks for posting the pics to let us look over your shoulder and for posting the recipe too.


----------



## dogcop1us (Mar 12, 2013)

That looks very good!!!!!!!!!!!!   :drool:


----------



## toby bryant (Mar 12, 2013)

Everything looks great Kat! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Glad you are back up and running.


----------



## turnandburn (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks amazing ;-)


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking good!!

   Craig


----------



## frosty (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks Great all the way around.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 13, 2013)

Awwww...thanks yall!  Too Kind!  Have another teaser!  The second Butt from this smoke was just way too hot late Monday night.  I had fingers that didn't want to feel that heat anymore and plopped it in the fridge.  Warmed it up in the oven last night and finished.  Here was the bigger of the 2 butts.













DSCN4222.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 13, 2013






Nice and juicy and was delish!  Thanks for "Looking at my Cooking"!

Kat


----------



## bear55 (Mar 14, 2013)

Looking great!!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for showing me your butt...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 14, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Thanks for showing me your butt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mr. Bill....oh dear you are so funny!!!! You need a hug today for that!!  

Kat


----------



## greg b (Mar 14, 2013)

ScooterMagoo said:


> OMG, I do the same thing with my Chargriller.  I'll swing the exhaust damper open and give it a good whiff.  My wife thinks I'm bat shit crazy!


I don't need to sniff the smoker for my wife to think that of me, lol!


----------



## greg b (Mar 14, 2013)

BTW, Kat! Your butt looks great! Good job on the smoker as well!


----------



## dj mishima (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks awesome Kat!


----------



## humdinger (Mar 14, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Thanks for showing me your butt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure not matter how big it was, her hubby did the right thing and said it looked just fine!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh yall have been trained? Or have goofed and made the wrong comments before?  LOL

He actually didn't say anything at all about "them"!  

Kat


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 14, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Mr. Bill....oh dear you are so funny!!!! You need a hug today for that!!
> 
> Kat


Heehee...Well you are in luck...like I tell the ladies at work....I'm a hug collector!

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 14, 2013)

Good Deal!  I like to give hugs!!!  Just a Southern "thang" I guess!  LOL

Kat


----------



## bluto (Mar 18, 2013)

Nicely done!  Yummo!


----------



## sound1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> I'm sure not matter how big it was, her hubby did the right thing and said it looked just fine!


I have been out for a while and just catching up. After the "no boom" thing, this thread went all over the map.  Gotta love this place!!


----------



## metaluno67 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok still new but what is the tube you keep talking about? Have a link for it?


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 18, 2013)

metaluno67 said:


> Ok still new but what is the tube you keep talking about? Have a link for it?



Sure....the owner Todd is a member here. http://www.amazenproducts.com/default.asp

You can find all sorts of gadgets there!  Todd will help you pick the best one for your needs!

Kat


----------

